# Attn: Teachers!!!



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am a first year teacher that took a job at a catholic school because they were all that called. It's fifth grade and I'm a male. I spend a lot of time grading.


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

Graduated last year....working construction. Don't know your particular job market but there are no jobs here in Kentucky. If anything they are cutting jobs. Good luck with your search.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you want to teach secondary or college?


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

im going for health and physical education...i can teach k-12 with my degree....i would also be interested in coaching baseball or wrestling. Finally plan to introduce NASP to the school i work at

some professor that teach activity classes or lower lever core classes for my degree dont have anything beyond a bachelors degree so that might be possible, especially since the whole staff knows me and likes me


----------



## thegwh3 (Jun 14, 2011)

I graduated in July with two degrees. A degree in Agriculture and one in Secondary Education. So I'm certified to teach Agriculture in grades 5-12 in Kentucky. Finding a job, whether it be in education or agriculture is....... IMPOSSIBLE!!!! (yeah thats the right word). Good luck finding a job cause its not really possible.

But regardless...... I currently substitute at the local high school and have a good amount of hunting time in the evenings and on the weekends. 

If you're going into education remember this from an education major myself: 

"Good teaching isn't a job, its a lifestyle."

So don't expect to have that much hunting time if you get a job as a teacher.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

thegwh3 said:


> So don't expect to have that much hunting time if you get a job as a teacher.


i dont believe that for a second....lots of teachers in my area hunt and do very well


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

I have been a teacher now since 1997...I work in a good district and have plenty of time off to hunt. However in the last two-three years the job market has been horrendous. there have been principals applying for teaching positions, etc. With the NCLB the responsibility of the teacher has increased 100 fold. No longer are the parents held responsible...the teacher is. Doesn't matter if the students don't do their work...it will be the teacher's fault. I admire you for coming into the profession, but would recommend you look elsewhere. If teaching is your passion then great, but think about the downsides to NCLB, the financial outlook of the state you are in. Think before you leap.

Paul


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

P.E. is a difficult area to break into. You have to show a willingness to do work in areas outside of the classroom like coaching or sponsoring clubs to set you apart from other applicants. I don't know what the job outlook is in your area but here in Northern Indiana, you can find the jobs if you stay flexible on location and grade level. That being said, if I would have know about the drastic changes in our state when I was in college, I would have had second thoughts about teaching as a career. The classroom and students are great it is the politician who get in the way that make the job difficult.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i appreciate the input so far guys....keep it coming please! 

i have a lot of other careers that i would be interested in if this doesnt work out...most are great paying 2 year degrees


----------



## LewJonesRd25 (Aug 17, 2005)

Been in 10 years, would have to say Health and Phys. Ed not such a good choice. You want a job, math, science or special education is where the majority of the jobs are. Physical education is beginning to disappear in schools. It is not required at all grade levels and with funding issues it is one that is getting the boot.


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

I taught 1st grade for four years and although I loved my job and loved working with the kids, it didn't really pay the bills. If I was going to be single for the rest of my life, I probably could have made it work. However I'm married with one child, and one on the way. You'll have a lot more expenses when you get married and have kids and ultimately I decided to get a job where I could support my family much, much better.

What you have to consider with teaching is that when you go to the larger schools(in the city) that offer a larger salary, your cost of living is going to increase dramatically. You may be able to go to the city and make $40,000 as a first year teacher, but you'll also be looking at very high rent, your monthly bills and possibly your student loans if you have any. You also need to consider that even though your salary may be X amount, the school system is going to pull retirement out of your monthly check. In Missouri, the state where I taught and live, they pull out 14.5% of your check every month for retirement. There is also no cap on retirement, so they can continue to raise that rate. This is obviously pulled out on top of your state and federal taxes. What's that song that says, "there's too much month at the end of the money, lol????"

For job outlook I'll be honest, male physical education teachers are a dime a dozen just like female elementary education teachers. Due to this, it will be tougher for you to find a job. For example before my last year of teaching I was offered another job in a much larger school district after interviewing. There were 2 openings at the school and they had over 80 applicants. I turned it down because I liked the school I was at and decided not to leave, but that gives you an idea of the odds you'll possibly be going up against. You'll probably need to broaden the distance that you'd be willing to teach in just to get your foot in the door for a job. 

Lastly Hunting time!!!!!! This all depends on what duties you plan to take on outside of teaching school. During my time of teaching I coached football and we were very competitive, we went deep into the playoffs every year. We had football related activities every day of the week. Mondays: Varsity practice, JV games. Tuesday-Thursday: practice with film sessions afterward. Fridays: game day. Saturdays: JV walkthru, Varsity workouts, film session over last nights game began after. Sundays: film session for next game started at 10 a.m. and went to 10 p.m. Then we would start the whole process over on Monday. Needless to say I got to go hunting maybe once or twice a year before the season ended. Now, not every school does it like this, but with today's culture of win today or find a new job I think more and more programs are getting there. Ultimately you decide whether or not you want to coach, but just remember if you do your hunting time is going to take a major hit.

With all that, I loved teaching and working with the kids everyday. Ultimately you've got to do what's right for your family.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

I teach and get out in the woods plenty, I think I had over 15 sits in the woods deer hunting this fall. However it is not a profession you can take off and head out west for 2 weeks every year to elk hunt. I am going to try to go one year, but I will have to be taking non - paid days to do it. I love my job, but if I had the same passion for hunting when I was in college as I do now I would go back and be a firefighter. You are still helping people, making about the same amount of money, good state benefits and retirement. And they get a ton of time off to hunt. my buddy works one day on 2 days off. I would love that schedule. But at the same time, I do love my job. Don't let the media negativity bring you down. This country needs good teachers and it is a very honorable profession. If you want to be a teacher don't let anything hold you back. You can still hunt plenty. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Have you done any student teaching or substitute teaching yet? If not, I'd start now. Pay a visit to the schools that you would like to teach at and get on their substitute teacher list and/or volunteer to help out a coach. Now is the time to start making connections. Don't wait until you graduate.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

My wife went to school to become a physical therapist. The counselor talked her out of it and said we needed teachers. She played sports in school and decided to get a degree in PE. She got a 4 year but no jobs. Went back to school for K-6 and received another 4 year. No jobs. Last year she finished her masters in counseling and still hasn't found a job. We now have 20,000 dollars in school debt.

I'm sure it varies from place to place but around here it is hard to get a job. My dad is a retired teacher but all my kids have been advised to not pursue a teaching career.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

G20 said:


> My wife went to school to become a physical therapist. The counselor talked her out of it and said we needed teachers. She played sports in school and decided to get a degree in PE. She got a 4 year but no jobs. Went back to school for K-6 and received another 4 year. No jobs. Last year she finished her masters in counseling and still hasn't found a job. We now have 20,000 dollars in school debt.
> 
> I'm sure it varies from place to place but around here it is hard to get a job. My dad is a retired teacher but all my kids have been advised to not pursue a teaching career.


My wife had what i would call a somewhat worhtless masters degree. She worked at the local school for 10 yrs with no place for advancement. She decided to back to school and will graduate this year from St. Louis University School of Law. We are pumped and have decided to become land hogs once the school debt is paid off.....Good luck out there the job market is going backwards these days....


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Stay in school, get your Masters and maybe even a Doctorate in Education, then look at University level, the public school market is awful at this point. I have many friends and family members that are and have been teachers in public school, and I myself did it 2001-2004. If it's your call to teach, which just being honest, it doesn't sound like it is because you're more worried about having time to hunt, then it will all work out.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a PE degree graduated in 09, and know alot of people who also have teaching degrees, very few of them are teaching. Ive worked crap jobs since i graduated and am goin back to school now, for a different degree. I'd find a career that pays you a salary thats worth the education you have, and will actually get you a job in todays economic climate. Most people I knew from school that have actually had teaching jobs, got a part time position and got laid off after the first year. Theres very few 1 and 2 year programs that will pay you less than what you will make as a teacher.


scottprice said:


> im currently a junior in college pursuing Health and Phys Ed. Im a bit worried about my career. Enlighten me on job outlook, benefits, pay, hunting time etc etc etc. Im a great student, very motivated, passionate about what im doing and i feel i would be a hell of a co-worker.
> 
> I dont want to move too far from home since i enjoy family....I attend one of the top 3 schools for my degree in the country (the head of the national program considers my school #1) so im hoping that wil help me get a job.
> 
> thanks


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

Your hometown school will be your best opportunity at a first position. Keep in mind that there are a lot of jobs out there that only require a degree in case teaching doesn't work out, they don't care what its in. There are a good many environmental jobs out there that only require 18 credits in the sciences. I would take as many varied classes as you can, possibly try to pick up a minor in something.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ex teacher/coach and with all the budget cutbacks, good luck. With that being said, if you are just going to teach, then yes you will probably have time to hunt. If you are going to teach and also coach, forget hunting. Look at the sports schedules of most high schools and you will see that there is very little time for any hunting. You can go from coaching football, to basketball, to baseball and track and you have missed all of hunting season and the football practices start before most hunting seasons open anywhere. Pay for teachers/coach is not bad in some states, but still not what it should be. I only stayed in this profession for 3 years as the base pay I started with in 1975 was $8600 per year for teaching and a $1500 per year coaching increment plus I haad to drive a school bus every morning. Heck of a way to start you day with 72 screaming kids 5 days a week!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I am a HS SPED teacher and would recommend getting multiple endorsements, which gives you flexibility when getting into teaching. Those that say the job market is poor is true to a point, but not in all areas. First off, where do you want to live and are you willing to move? There are plenty of states that are in NEED of teachers, Alaska, Montana to name a couple. Just find the teaching website for each state that list jobs and get on the search come late May-June. 

Also, it helps to network. I knew I wanted to move back around home from the Des Moines area, and I am friends with several teachers and administrators in the area so it was easier to get my foot in the door.

As far as time to hunt, in a public school you will NEVER have a week off to hunt. You will have weekends, a couple personal days, and you will accrue more sick days each year. You can use your sick days sometimes depending on the district for personal things.

I get my summers off, and I am a big golfer and so that is great and it also gives me plenty of time to take care of my farming using Quality Deer Management techniques. So, I am very happy with my career choice. Of course, I wish I made more money, but that is why I am going after my Master's and will look into becoming a principal or teaching at the collegiate level.


----------



## wegii (Dec 15, 2008)

Just retired from teaching H.S. for 28 years. If you want to improve your chances for a job, I would suggest adding to your P.E./coaching choices. Look into languages, math or science. Districts will need a prospect to be flexible in the classes they teach.


----------



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

I live in SW PA, and teaching is a great job hear, if you can get in. I think to the local schools start their tearhers around 45K and masters level around mid 50's, and they have awesome benefits. My wife works with a guy who has been student teaching for 8 years now, and hasn't been able to secure a PE position yet. I had several Fraternity brothers that were PE majors, and they all moved to Maryland and Virgina to find work. The whole key to getting in around these parts is who you know, not what you know. I majored in education my first two years of college and changed to business because of the amount of time I like to hunt. I love knowing that I can take the first two weeks of November off, and I also have the ability to sneak out in the morning, and if it's good come into work a little late. But that's because I have an awesome boss.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, I am going to shoot you straight from my perspective and be as honest as I can. I am currently in my 20th year of education. The last 10 has been in administration, elementary principal, high school principal, curriculum supervisor, and now I am the distict Superintendent. This is my first year in that capacity. All the posters prior to me are giving great and very true answers to the job outlook, salaries, etc. I went in education after a college baseball career and had no idea what I exactly wanted to do. Majored in PE/Health. I was lucky and picked up my Special education certificate. That is the certificate that landed me a job. You have to be marketable. New standards, tighter budgets, and less people retiring are making the market tougher for young teachers. I need specialized teachers for areas in math and science. In my state, Ohio, the dept of Ed put in certification grade areas that have killed districts because we can not hire people. Teachers are certifying in certain grade areas ( k-3, 5-9,...) and this makes it tough for them to be employable as does the years to debt ratio of college costs.
The main concern is the budget. Dept of eds have told us, "do more with less". I will tell you to be marketable. Pick up another specialized certification area. PE is tough. The money in education isn't great, but the rewards, benefits, and work schedule is good. If you are going to stay in education and ever aspire to make any decent money, then I would look at administration. You can double your salary in some places, but remember the headaches increase as does the job demands and salary does. Good luck.


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am in my 4th year as an art teacher and also coach baseball. I love what I do and wouldn't want to do anything else but the reality is the way things are going here in Pa that soon may not be an options. Like others have said I would try and get a certification in something else as well as the PE. This will make you more marketable and possible save you in a furlough situation with budget cuts. 

I will say something that they don't prepare you for (at least I wasn't) is the opinion of teachers and the field as a profession. In my area teachers get bashed by the public quite a bit and now even more so with the economy the way it is and the many budget cuts that schools are having to make. So far teaching has been very rewarding for me, and once you do get hired I am sure you will not regret choosing to become a teacher. 

As far as hunting I get to hunt quite a bit in the evenings since I coach in the late winter and spring for baseball. Being that I teach art I don't seem to have as many students needing help after school. I always go to school about 45 minutes earlier than I am required to in the mornings. This allows me to get things done in the morning before classes start and lessens the time I need to be at school in the evenings other than attending school activities and athletic events. This allows me the chance for more evening hunts.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

I have been a high school PE teacher for 12 years. In addition to teaching I coach both football and golf. I have two young girls and am now enrolled in Administrative degree program to be Athletic Director.  With all this I still have time to hunt and fish, you just have to be creative in the time you spend in the field. The PE field is a tough one to crack into. After I graduated from college I had to put my time in by subbing and coaching. It was difficult to realize that I had just spent all that time and $$ for a degree and may not be able to use it. If teaching and coaching is what you want to do put your time in and things will work out. Being dual certified in both PE and Health will definately help you. By the way, what college are you attending?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I am mid-way through my 27th year in education and can concur with most of what has been offered.......especially gambino.......reread his post. Economic conditions were quite similar in the early 1980's when I graduated with my B.S. degree and it took me three years to get a Catholic school position to break into the craft. After 7 years I was hired at the public high school where I have been teaching the bulk of my career. Things have changed significantly in education over the course of my career, mainly due to federal mandates (NCLB, highly qualified, merit pay, revised evaluation process, funding, etc) and the effects of a weak economy over much of the past decade. In the past couple years our district has frozen annual raises, dropped our excellent health care insurance and replaced it with a lesser plan of which we pay a percentage from our salary due to constricting state funding here in MI. Most of the retirements in the past five years have not been replaced with new staff, but instead a shifting of duties and "creative scheduling", plus larger class loads. As mentioned, the status of educators has diminished as legislators have painted teacher's unions as greedy and uncaring, which erodes public trust at a time we really need support. That is the reality at present............

Our daughter graduated with a good GPA from a fine MI university in the spring of 2009 and ended up moving to California to take a teaching job. Her major is English, which is a core class and she ended up working with bilingual students who were morphing into the regular curriculum for two years. She was laid off due to funding at the end of last year and is teaching internationally this year, with plans to return to the US and seek a job in Florida for next fall. There are jobs to be had if you happen to have the right connections for an interview at a local school district or are willing to move to wherever and opening exists. Sorry if this summation was a bummer. I have loved my career in education and would not trade it for another because of the intrinsic rewards, but would not recommend it to a current college student who has loans to pay after graduation.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

The public education system like all the other government programs is crumbling. The quality is so low and the cost so high people are looking for alternatives.

Try to find a job at a private school or tutoring.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been a middle school teacher for 10 years and have plenty of time to hunt...and of course the whole summer to fly fish.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in my second year of teaching pe. I applied to 50 schools and only had three interviews. I finally got a job, but it was 5 hours from home. If your willing to move and coach any and many sports you will be ok. If you coach like I do then your hunting time will be very limited with your practices and games. I love my job but I would have been better off in the medical field.


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

Around my area you will have lots of hunting time with your teaching degree, because there are no PE jobs. I am an elementary PE teacher and the district I am employed with works directly with a university. We receive all the PE clinical students and they do their clinical work under us. There may be 40 clinical students in each class and maybe two or three get a job. Sorry, I know its not the news you wanted to here but it's the truth.


----------



## bowbird (Apr 29, 2009)

My advice to you..................

get an advanced degree and move up to the college level as soon as possible. I worked at a small public school for 5 years, teaching math and coaching sports. I was always playing sports when I was in school but coaching is completely different. Be prepared for long nights and weekends as posted earlier. I have a BS in Math Education and recently completed my Master's in Math Ed. This is my first year teaching at a local community college and its a night and day difference. No lunch duty, lesson plans, making sure students are behaving, I just teach the material and then keep office hours.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

bowbird said:


> My advice to you..................
> 
> get an advanced degree and move up to the college level as soon as possible. I worked at a small public school for 5 years, teaching math and coaching sports. I was always playing sports when I was in school but coaching is completely different. Be prepared for long nights and weekends as posted earlier. I have a BS in Math Education and recently completed my Master's in Math Ed. This is my first year teaching at a local community college and its a night and day difference. No lunch duty, lesson plans, making sure students are behaving, I just teach the material and then keep office hours.


i have been looking into this a lot


----------



## CILhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife teaches at a local private school. Her pay is not very good, and does not have much prospect of increasing. She only does it because it puts her on basically the same schedule as my kids as far as breaks, etc. When the kids are older, I'm sure she will not continue with this job.


----------



## TeamYuma (Sep 1, 2011)

Went back to school to be a teacher after losing my job during the recession. I was fortunate enough to get a job teaching business finance, and had to coach 3 sports. I ended up getting fired (1st time in 31 years) over one of my coaching positions in a political deal that cost me my teaching job. I find myself again unemployed. But it was a great job, with good benefits. The first school I was at was not the right fit for me. I took the position because I needed a job........little did I realize what I was getting into from a coaching pressure perspective. Where I live, most high school coaching positions are extremely political, etc. It left a very bitter taste in my mouth getting screwed, but you just got to keep pressing on. 


I've added additional endorsements and am substitute teaching in another school district. I literally check 5 counties worth of teaching positions everyday and have not landed a full-time position yet. It like everything else comes down to "who you know".....not "what you know"


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep my wife is a teacher and goes through the same thing, She had to drive 45 minutes to a large city to get away from the "who you know". Good luck hope you get work soon.


----------



## brilldozer (Sep 22, 2010)

I graduated from slippery rock with a Phys Ed degree and there were 600 applicants for three positions at the job I ended up getting.


----------

